# Installing Backsplashes, Issues with electrick switches/boxes?



## port80 (Jan 11, 2011)

i am installing Backsplash tiles between kitchen counters and cabniets.
It looks after installing tiles, Electrical boxes will not be level and don't know how front plate will install. Please advie what is common practice in this case. It looks metal boxes are fixed as I can't drag it out easily. Any solution to move those boxes up to new tile level?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

They make little extenders for just such a problem. 

http://www.amazon.com/Electrical-Bo...B000H5ZVY8?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1188050703&sr=8-4


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

port80 said:


> i am installing Backsplash tiles between kitchen counters and cabniets.
> It looks after installing tiles, Electrical boxes will not be level and don't know how front plate will install. Please advie what is common practice in this case. It looks metal boxes are fixed as I can't drag it out easily. Any solution to move those boxes up to new tile level?


as long as the boxes are not so unlevel you cannot utilize the adjustment on the device to level it, you are fine. The trim plates attach to the device, not the box, unless they are blank covers. Then you simply get a blank cover with a bracket that allows for adjustment.

and to make up for the depth, as the other poster stated, extensions. I prefer the non-metallic ones (plastic).


----------

